# الدخول الى العالم الأصفر



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوانى قدر لى ان ادرس علوم الجيولوجيا ولله الحمد توفيق الله يلازمنى كثيرا فى دراستى ولكنى من اسرة متواضعة ليس ماديا فقط بل بعيدة عن المحيط العالمى للتكنولوجيا ونحن الحمد لله سعداء ويحفنا الرضا فحدث ان نشز بعض افرادها وهو انا بالدخول الى عالم المشاركة والبحث عن تطوير الذات انا ادرس الجيوفيزياء واحببت التنقيب والأستكشاف عن البترول والمعادن بطريقة هستيرية على طريقة دهب ياقوت الماس احمدك يارب لكنى اعلم ان هذا العلم( الجيوفيزياء) هو نجم فى السماء ليس للعرب فيه الحظ الوفير اثناء دراستى كنت اراقب عن طريق الأخبار نشاطات الشركات المختلفة وبالأخص تلك التى تهتم بالجيولوجيا فهالنى شعار العملاقة شل







وده شعار صدفة كائن حفرى هيليكس وده احنا بندرسه فى مادة الحفريات ناهيك ان نشاط الشركة الأكبر على حد ما اعلم متمثل فى التنقيب والأستكشاف الخلاصة انى اتطلع كثيرا الى هذا العالم العملاق ليس والله اعلم بنيتى مفاضلة المرتبات الخيالية بل نحو الأفضل فكن ومحور الأفضلية هنا والتى دوما ما ابغيها اهتمام تلك المجموعة بالعلم والعلماء وامتلاكها ترسانة قوية جدا التقنية التى تبارى بها اخواتها مش الشركات بتاعتنا حيتان الفلوس ومتبنى لاعبى الكرة نفسى اتدرب فى شركة شل فى مصر او فى اىدولة علما والحمد الله اتكلم الأنجليزية بطلاقة انا طالب فى الفرقة الثانية قسم الجيولوجيا والجيوفيزياء جامعة الأزهر اخوانى دلونى حياكم الله كيف السبيل الى تلك المنظمة فى مصر وكيف يمكننى التدرب فيها بشرط ان يكون مجانى مستعد للتدريب فى هذه الشركة حتى لو فى القطب الشمالى( فى الأحلام طبعا:9 بلييييييييييزاى معلومات عن الشركة فى مصر واهم نشاط لها فى المحروسة تكونو مشكورين دمتم بخير


----------

